
If You Can LLC - IfYouCAnLLC
https://www.ifyoucan.com/
======
jdpedrie
I don't have kids yet. My first impression was along the lines of "oh great,
taking helicopter parenting to the next level". After thinking a bit more, and
considering the real concern I have about how I'll manage my kids' devices
(and whether I'll even give them a smartphone), I think this could be pretty
cool.

I'm extremely ambivalent on how people, especially kids use technology. When I
was young, it was pretty easy for my parents to control since everything
routed through the home wifi. With smartphones that gate is easily avoided.
Being able to monitor what they're doing with a phone would be very important
to me while my kids are young to young-ish.

